
Banking Model of Education - Kinnard
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banking_education
======
Kinnard
"The name refers to the metaphor of students as containers into which which
educators must put knowledge. This reinforces a lack of critical thinking and
knowledge ownership in students, which in turn reinforces oppression, as well
as it misrepresents Freire's understanding of knowledge as the result of a
human, creative process."

